
A weekly changelog makes us go fast - jayp
https://jay.patel.org.in/posts/2020-04-09-on-changelogs
======
jayp
Thought I'd write up a technique that's helping iterate a lot faster on our
startup. Would be happy to answer any questions or entertain thoughts I may
have missed.

